# Managed Dedicated Server in USA



## Tommy57 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

wir suchen momentan einen Managed Dedicated Server in den USA, haben aber keine Ahnung, wer da die großen Anbieter sind.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder kennt empfehlenswerte Anbieter?

Gruß, Tommy


----------

